# World Winners show 2009 St Gallen



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just had to post a small show brag from this weekends World Winners show in Switzerland.

Sandy got his fifth CAPIB so is now a FIFE Premior. He got a lovely show report commenting on his show condition and lovely grooming.He also got a lovely Rosette which I will treasure.

The show was fantastic fun, it had a brilliant feel to it all weekend.Lots of people got dressed up and everyone was supporting cats from their own countries.Im going to post some pics shortly.Best in show was truly wonderful to watch, quite emotional to watch as people were more thrilled than I have ever seen them.I met Italian,Dutch,German,French and alot of other nationalities besides. Everyone was wonderfully friendly and Im seriously thinking of trying some other shows in the neighbouring countries!

The show closed promptly at 6 on Saturday allowing everyone to get home,get to their hotels etc. The Best in shows were done in two stages yesterday. The show even finished at half five yesterday and we were home at 8 pm. Very tired but absolutely buzzing!

Izzie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Well Done Sandy and a big well done to you Jo, i know how much it means to you, so pleased for you and cant wait to see pictures. xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW WAY TO GO SANDY!!!! I am so thrilled to read this news! Such good news he got such a good show report too. must make you feel so proud! and rightly so.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Well Done Sandy and a big well done to you Jo, i know how much it means to you, so pleased for you and cant wait to see pictures. xxx


Thanks Vikki, Im so relieved it went well and Im also kind of glad its over with now. Sandy is having a little show break for six months,might take me that long to get over it lol!



DKDREAM said:


> WOW WAY TO GO SANDY!!!! I am so thrilled to read this news! Such good news he got such a good show report too. must make you feel so proud! and rightly so.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS


Thanks DK, we are so proud of him.At one point this year we hit a really low ebb and I couldn't see him ever going out again.This has been the highlight of my year.I really loved it.

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

WOW well done Sandy!!!!! 

Bet you are soooo proud of your special boy! And what a tribute to your grooming! So happy for you.

Carol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone both, sounds like a fab event, photos?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> WOW well done Sandy!!!!!
> 
> Bet you are soooo proud of your special boy! And what a tribute to your grooming! So happy for you.
> 
> Carol


Thanks Carol, I was completely overwhelmed with the whole weekend.The judge's comments was the absolutely best award I could have received this weekend! None of it would be possible if he wasn't such a wonderful and very tolerant cat when it comes to grooming. He is my little superstar!



Biawhiska said:


> weldone both, sounds like a fab event, photos?


Thanks Biawhiska, yes I got some pics,just need to download them later,will put on a new album tomorrow.Met some super people this weekend, who really threw themselves into the show,it was a lot of fun!

Izzie


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

A HUGE well done from me too Izzie you must be so proud!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> A HUGE well done from me too Izzie you must be so proud!


Hi,

Thank you Allison, Im so delighted with him. I enjoy showing him so much.

Izzie


----------

